# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey SmartZ released v1.7.21! Motorola OMAP STAGE 1/3

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ released v1.7.21! Motorola OMAP STAGE 1/3*  *zZKey SmartZ released v1.7.21! Motorola OMAP STAGE 1/3*  *We  never resting. Our purpose is bring to all our users the most complete  and advanced solution never seen before... Today we are presenting Motorola OMAP STAGE 1/3 (IMEI repair is also supported)*     *What New:*
------------------- *Motorola OMAP STAGE 1/3 models added:*
* *Motorola A956 (Droid 2)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock)
* *Motorola MB612 (XPRT)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock)
* *Motorola XT609 (Milestone Plus)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock)
* *Motorola XT610 (Pro, Elway)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) 
* *Motorola ME860 OLYGC_U4_1.27.0 new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT300 USASESCOMCOB2B5LA028.0R new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT300 USASESRETLAB2B5LA028.0R new firmware* added.
----------------  ZTE new firmwares:
* *ZTE KIS PRO CHANNEL_ES_P752D20V1.1 new firmware* added.
* *ZTE OPEN OPEN_EU_DEV_FFOS_V1.0.0B02 new firmware* added.
* *ZTE OPEN OPEN_US_DEV_FFOS_V1.0.0B02 new firmware* added.
* *ZTE OPEN B2G_P752D04V1.1.0B04_TME new firmware* added.
* *ZTE OPEN B2G_P752D04V1.1.0B10_MOVISTAR new firmware* added.
* *ZTE OPEN B2G_P752D04V1.1.0B13_MOVISTAR new firmware* added.
* *ZTE TMN Soft Stone ECLR_P726NV1.0.1B04 new firmware* added.  Languages Added to our SmartZ multilingual interface: ** Added Turk language* ** Added French language*
--------------------------------   *Motorola IMEI repair take 4 zZKey credits* 
* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Updated*  *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN, RUSSIAN, TURK, FRENCH)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @Gead -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @J3soft -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @MARVZ_TG -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Motorola XT610 success Read Codes, IMEI repair with our zZKey* *Operation Log:*  *Motorola XT610 Read Codes:*
  Quote:
    			 				Detectando teléfono...
Interfaz: Motorola USB Networking Driver #9
IP Local: 192.168.16.1
IP Remota: 192.168.16.2
M&#225;scara de Red:255.255.255.248
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
IMEI: 353635041830xxx
Hard: M6600A-SCAUTSZ-1.5.6520T
Fecha: Jan 12 2012 14:27:17
Descargando Datos...
Leyendo Codigos...
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
NCK: 66018283 ( 10 )
NSCK: 69160492 ( 10 )
SPCK: 45341470 ( 10 )
CCK: 58533313 ( 10 )
PCK: 07276720 ( 10 )
Leyendo Estado de Bloqueo...
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
Estado Simlock: Bloqueado!
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
Operaci&#243;n realizada. 			 		    *
XT610 IMEI Repair (W1st):*
  Quote:
    			 				Detectando teléfono...
Interfaz: Motorola USB Networking Driver #9
IP Local: 192.168.16.1
IP Remota: 192.168.16.2
M&#225;scara de Red:255.255.255.248
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
IMEI: 353635041830xxx
Hard: M6600A-SCAUTSZ-1.5.6520T
Fecha: Jan 12 2012 14:27:17
Descargando Datos...
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
Nuevo Imei: 9986669899985xx
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
Operaci&#243;n realizada. 			 		     *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

